# Moving back to Hampton Roads....



## E 12 (Jul 13, 2008)

Hi, all.

I'm moving back to the Hampton Roads area the end of October and am looking for a good club/group ride(s). I currently ride 200+ miles a week, and everything from long rides at pace to mountain passes with tons of climbing.....basically, I enjoy riding. 

Where's the best place to hook up with other like-minded, semi-competitive riders in the Hampton Roads area? I think we're going to be living in Chesapeake, but that's subject to change (as in, we haven't decided yet). I grew up there, so I know my way around fairly well if you have a specific recommendation, shop/club, etc.

Thanks in advance!!


----------



## Braxt (Jul 15, 2010)

I have heard of a place i think called east Coast cycling. It is near ODU (not sure where you will be located) But I hear the guys there have a lot of places and trails to ride and they do a ride every monday evening. I currently goto ODU and havent found much of a place to ride yet. Drivers here are crazy but good luck in your search and let us know if you find anything worthy


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

There's _Fat Frogs_. Rides go to Pungo and back, which is the rural southern part of Virginia Beach. The southern part of Chesapeake is rural as well, with rides from _All About Bikes_ going into that area. 
http://www.fatfrogsbikes.com/pages/rides.html
http://www.allaboutbikes.org/cuesheets/


----------



## E 12 (Jul 13, 2008)

Thanks, guys. Yeah - it looks like the Pungo area is nice riding....but man, am I going to miss the hills! I currently live in the central eastern Japanese mountains, and I climb every single ride. I grew up in Chesapeake, so I know the profile, but I guess I'll make the best out of the area. From all that I can gather online, the Fat Frogs rides seem pretty popular - I suppose I'll show up when I get there and see how that goes. I'm a traveler as well, so I certainly plan to head to the NC mountains and maybe western VA as well. Hope to see you all there...


----------

